# Digital panel problem



## Import-classic (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a 1986 Maxima that has the digital instrument cluster. The panel doesn't light up, so I'm unable see my mph, rpm, or anything related to the digital panel. If anyone has ran into this what did you do to fix this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

- Check the fuse.
- Check the panel illumination control switch to make sure illumination setting is not all the way down; check the switch harness connector to insure that it's securely fastened.
- check the ground point connections for tightness/oxidation.


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

PERFECT...Corrosion is a butt kicker everytime!!! I have analog and one or two bulbs werent burning...I started tapping around the odometer...it was sticking at 153(???) But my bulbs started working again after I bought LED color...Im leaving it for awhile now...Good 👍 Luck


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start with rogoman's suggestions. I'm not sure if the J30 Maximas were the same way, but the Z31 digital clusters had a seperate power module for the digital dash that would fail. They usually failed because of poor connections at the solder joints on the power module's circuit board and they often could be repaired by carefully re-soldering those joints. If you need a company to check out/repair either the power module (if separate from the cluster on the J30) or the digital dash cluster, Circuit Board Medics or Mr. Whizard can probably do it (just Google them for their web page).


----------

